# Do you have 4.01?



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, do you?


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

As of last night no. I thought it was suposed to be released to everyone Thursday night.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Still nothing on either of my 622's


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Got up this morning, checked as I always do, still 366. Going back to DirecTV is starting to look better and better every day! :eek2: 

Mike


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

mchaney said:


> Got up this morning, checked as I always do, still 366. Going back to DirecTV is starting to look better and better every day! :eek2:
> 
> Mike


Well, if that's all it takes to go back to D* then it doesn't take much.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

No 622 here either, as of Saturday morning.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

They have spooled a beta version of 622 software. Now why would they do that before they finished rolling out 4.01? I suspect if we don't have 4.01 now, we never will.

Which means my OTA reception problem with KTBC in Austin may never get fixed.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

According to Dish's website, the 4.01 is now the standard 622 software. 
According to a moderator here, the 4.01 is not a beta or partial release. 

So why do at least 30 of us not have it?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ronimous said:


> According to Dish's website, the 4.01 is now the standard 622 software.
> According to a moderator here, the 4.01 is not a beta or partial release.
> 
> So why do at least 30 of us not have it?


It is still in partial release. I think it was rolled out to about 2/3 of the 622's. Dish website says "plans to" and they obvious changed their minds. The beta may be a sign of a new plan to go to 4.02 instead.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> ...The beta may be a sign of a new plan to go to 4.02 instead.


Is E* adding USB HD support in 4.02?:sure: Sorry I was thinking about version 14.02 in 2012. :lol:


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

some of us don't have it because they did not spool it for all serial numbers of 622s. Instead they just spooled it for some of them. It's not just 30 of us who don' t have it. Certainly there are thousands of 622 users who don't have it and probably don't know about it or care.

Frankly I wouldn't care except for the fix for a very annoying problem we have here.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was in 2nd run of the updates.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L4.01"
Yes, as tnsprin noted the word is plans. It is not yet an every receiver release.

Patience. Or read some of the complaints and be glad you don't have it!


----------



## rlu929s (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm still without it as well....highly awaiting my OTA getting fixed! Some in my market have gotten it and say it fixes the OTA.

TO DVR OTA again will be nice.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I can't really answer the poll. I have two 622s. One got 4.01, the other hasn't yet.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

James Long said:


> "Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L4.01"
> Yes, as tnsprin noted the word is plans. It is not yet an every receiver release.
> 
> Patience. Or read some of the complaints and be glad you don't have it!


I'm assuming you have it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ronimous said:


> I'm assuming you have it?


Yes, you are.


----------



## himini (Feb 13, 2007)

I received 4.01 on the 27th and am very pleased to be able to pause and swap. Great feature.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Still nothing on either of my 622's. I am being patient. :hurah:


----------



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

Still nothing for me


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

James Long said:


> "Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L4.01"
> Yes, as tnsprin noted the word is plans. It is not yet an every receiver release.
> 
> Patience. Or read some of the complaints and be glad you don't have it!


Have not recieved it yet and not in a big hurry since I have been operating perfectly for a long time. Being patient is not a problem rather than gaining a headache.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Just ventured upon this; http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=93408


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See the report here as well:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=893433#post893433

That would make sense (L4.02) especially with the complaints about L4.01 here and elsewhere.

It seems odd to me that so many people seem to be upset about NOT getting L4.01 at the same time as so many people are upset about getting it. Is the grass always greener on the other side?

For those who want to fill this forum with "I don't have it" posts ...
_If you did not get L4.01 last week (March 23rd or so) you will *not* be getting L4.01 until further report._​
P Smith is kind enough to monitor E*'s software streams and most likely will provide that report when it happens (and not a day or week before).

It doesn't matter where you live or how many times you reboot your receiver. Until your receiver is targeted you won't get L4.01 - and the targeting has not changed in over a week.

So, as suggested before, relax. You will get a new software version eventually. Please be patient.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> So, as suggested before, relax. You will get a new software version eventually. Please be patient.


From everything I'm seeing, I'm happy to have 366 at this point. Like I said before, I would rather they take their time releasing a well-tested version. Oh, and thanks again for the volunteer testers (and testers who didn't volunteer but got it anyway) that let Dish know that 401 was not really ready! Your reports probably saved the rest of us a whole lot of grief!


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

mchaney said:


> Got up this morning, checked as I always do, still 366. Going back to DirecTV is starting to look better and better every day! :eek2:
> 
> Mike


No! Don't do that!
Granted I was only there for 9 months and with DISH for 9 years, but Directv and their equipment are both a complete mess.
If you think you've got any problems now, you'll see quadruple the problems with what they're offering now.


----------

